# HELP!!... To adopt or not to adopt, that is the question?



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Any and all advice accepted....

SO we've been looking for more than a month now to adopt another chi (actually a chi/rat mix) as a companion for out little boy. I think I've been to ever shelter in So California and today drove 2+ hours one way to a shelter in orange county only to come home empty handed because the shelter posted incorrect information online about a chi I was interested in adopting. I WAS BUMMED...and angry. 

Anyway here's where I need your advice. A few weeks ago I posted an ad online looking for a chi or chi/rat mix, I've had several response but none were what I was looking for. This evening I spoke with a lady who's looking to rehome her 4 month old female chi, although I was looking for an older dog, visually she's exactly what I've been looking for. So I started asking questions....some of which caught her off guard I think. The dog doesn't have any shots (to her knowledge) and not fixed (OK maybe too young). I asked why theyre adopting her out and she tells me because they cant have another dog in their apt (like you wouldnt know that before hand?). I asked how long theyve had the dog and she tells me 2 days. I've never a dog from a private (non responsible breeder) individual, so I don't know if stories like these are common. Part of me believes she's just a spaz and the other part thinks she it all sounds a bit fishy. The other part of the equation is she's asking almost nothing for the dog in the way of rehoming/adoption fee, so it can't be she's just trying to make money from the sell (seriously it will cost me more in gas to get there than what she's asking for the dog). I'm just not sure what to make of the whole thing. What do you guys think? Have you ever adopted/purchased a dog from a private person (non breeder)? Would you be alarmed by the story? Would you honestly consider or pursue getting this dog?

I posted a few photos so you could see what she looks like. 

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPVpsVbM_I/AAAAAAAABSM/HXRYTK_t0ho/s640/1295235501-651.jpg_m.jpg

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPVpvr_spI/AAAAAAAABSQ/qElpUShZ6vQ/s640/1295235526-810.jpg_m.jpg

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPVpmkmz-I/AAAAAAAABSU/6izPO-qsuAI/s640/1295235552-965.jpg_m.jpg

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPVp72K9pI/AAAAAAAABSY/DF87JKdmQPA/s640/1295235645-297.jpg_m.jpg


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe cheaper bc it looks Like a mix no shots vet check etc she's really cute tho!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

she is very cute.. But she looks like she is very Red like Ava gets when she is having allergy problems ... I don't know if it is the lighting or not,,,


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes she's a chi/rat terrier mix. She's got a pink belly just like my little boy. He has no hair on his belly or the insides of his legs...just soft pink skin.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! How adorable!!  Honestly, I would go with my personal feelings on it. I'm a rescuer, so I always get dogs that are in need rather than going through a breeder. I don't have anything against the responsible truly good breeders, but we have so many bad breeders around here, I would much rather adopt than buy. None of mine came from a breeder, and even though they each have a completely different story/history, I love them. Like with Wiz and Willow...both of them were given up by two different families for different reasons. I didn't necessarily believe the reasons, but I love these two and couldn't imagine my life without them. Chassie and Turbo, both older and our newest fosters...Chassie has me wrapped. I absolutely adore her. Turbo is the comedian who just makes me laugh. He's a sweetie although he and Wiz don't completely like one another. Bella is our other Chi who is our happy-go-lucky little girl who LOVES anyone that will play with her and love on her. The main thing to remember when adopting one is that you will find out when you meet the dog if there is a connection there. Also, be prepared to find out that not everything told to you was true...such as being told the dog is housebroken only to find out he/she isn't. If you meet the dog and love him/her, then you'll find yourself going through the same training steps that you would go through with a puppy from a good breeder. Yes, you do have the risk of health issues, but health is never guaranteed. I've seen dogs from superb breeders be disabled with unforeseen problems that may have never shown up in their lines before. On the other hand, I've seen shelter puppies live to be 20yrs old. I wish you the absolute best of luck and my advice is to think about it and follow not only your heart, but your head too.  Everything happens for a reason. If this little one doesn't work out, then there will be another one out there for you.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

<FurKidMommy>
I think the photos are back up now...I was fiddling with things trying to figure out how to make them show up in the post instead of being a link, but i couldn't figure it out.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

gypsyeye805 said:


> <FurKidMommy>
> I think the photos are back up now...I was fiddling with things trying to figure out how to make them show up in the post instead of being a link, but i couldn't figure it out.


They are. After I typed my response, it refreshed and there they were, so I went back and edited my post.  She is a doll! I love those ears and that face!


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

YIKES...is it just me or does she looks huge?
Here are a few more photos the lady just sent. She told me Jenny weighs 4lbs, but she looks really big to me lol. She looks the same size as my 2 yr old little boy and hes 6 lbs.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPm4dDm9gI/AAAAAAAABS8/cXKkdT9JfBg/s640/Picture 024.jpg

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPmq3_M_oI/AAAAAAAABSw/OyZ_lry3RdM/s640/Picture 022.jpg

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1uYyyD08guw/TTPmqlFoizI/AAAAAAAABSs/sfyVj1GiBSw/s640/Picture 021.jpg


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

I always say rescue if possible.... that being said, I'm going to buy my chi from a breeder. But it'll be my first dog (my family and I share 5 dogs) and I want to have trained it the way *I* want to (since I've never really gotten to with our dogs), so I'd rather have a puppy. Plus it needs to get along with my pets so I want him to have grown up with them. I feel slightly selfish, but I'll adopt and foster dogs in the future. Now just isn't the time for me.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

As someone already said, I wouldnt necessarily believe their reasons for giving the puppy up. More often than not though, I think it has a lot more to do with the people than the dog, especially a puppy so young, she isnt likely to have any major behavioral problems or other issues and could do wonderfully in your home. Weights can be deceiving, but gosh she does look big! She looks MUCH bigger than any of my three, and Reese hovers just at 7 lbs. She looks like she will get bigger too, those look like big paws. Shes adorable, but doesnt look like she will be chi-sized at all.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is as cute as can be. I do agree that she is a big girl. My guess she will be over 15 lbs grown. Nothing wrong with that at all. just if you were looking for a dog under 10lbs she will not be.. JMHO. She is darling.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wow she is big, but she is very cute


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

gypsyeye805 said:


> YIKES...is it just me or does she looks huge?
> Here are a few more photos the lady just sent. She told me Jenny weighs 4lbs, but she looks really big to me lol. She looks the same size as my 2 yr old little boy and hes 6 lbs.


Yeah, she does look big. She looks almost like Turbo's size, and he's about 12lbs. I know she's a mix, but she does look larger. We fostered a rat mix once that was 20lbs. I definitely wouldn't believe the "4lbs". Looking at her front legs she has the knubs which straighten out at full size, so she's definitely going to get taller plus fill in. She's adorable, but, like someone else said, if you're looking for one under 10lbs, I seriously doubt she'll be the one.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I got my Paco from a very similar situation. He had Gardia when I got him. He was thin and didn't even know what a bowl was, I think he was fed people food from their plates. The people who had him were home less and squating in a home in LA. He was 6 months old. The one really good thing, he was potty trained to a pee pad.

Now Paco is 2 1/2 he his a great little dog with a great personality. He is very healthy and happy. I think he is part chi and part rat terrier, he looks very much like this beautiful little girl. I would get her If I were you, take a chance on her she needs you. 

PS: Paco is pretty small for a mix he weighs about 7lbs and is very dainty.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I just want to add that she is indeed beautiful. I'd really be inclined to get her.  I have two rescues and they are awesome.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's very cute, but yes she is one the big side. Definitely not 4 pounds. I can't believe they even said that.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Jax was advertised as well. When I got to the house, the dogs were obviously a problem in the marriage. The couple maintained that they did not intend to breed the dog and "thought" their male chihuahua was neutered. They had two more chihuahuas, plus the chihuahua/dachshund mix (Jax's momma). Throughout the visit, their dogs were everywhere, counters, furniture, jumping at the doors, barking. The home smelled a bit and was very very cluttered. Jax looked so tiny but soooo full of personality, jumping around everything in their home. They did ask a fee, they said to cover the costs of his shots (I checked with his vet, he's had the shots). The fee was not more than two vet visits by any means. The husband repeatedly said all the other puppies had gone and Jax was the only one left because he looked "funny". All I could think of was getting him out of their so he wouldn't be the cause of any more puppies. I signed a vet care agreement (which did not include a neuter agreement), paid the fee and brought Jax home. I have repeatedly called them to provide proof of vet care, but they never answer or return my calls. It was definitely weird and awkward. However, I love Jax to pieces and he's made a fabulous addition to our family. The only issue he had was a food allergy. We switched him to grain free and then mixed in raw and his skin has cleared up. He was bald on his belly and is beginning to grow back fur. He was not pee pad trained, but picked it up very quickly and rarely has accidents. He is now 90% outside trained and uses the pee pad by the door if we don't get up fast enough.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess it depends how well equipped you are to cope if the puppy turns out to have health issues or behavioural problems? The lady could be lying about her reasons for giving her up, she definitely lying about the puppy's size! Alfie is 4lbs 14oz and he is about half the size that this girl looks to be!

She's cute though.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

People can be so misleading in their ads. I was interested in this beautiful merle pup once, the man said he was 4 pounds, too. I went to look at him and he was already over 10 pounds and only 6 months old. And he barely looked like a chi. She's a good looking pup, if she's what you want, go for it. I have all rescues or strays. Smoke is the only one that ended up with health issues, he has neurological issues. Tico is mostly blind due to neglect, too.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Update....

SO my search continues..... I won't be adopting this little girl. It seems the owner found someone else to adopt the dog at a higher price, but here's the kicker..... She said the people who were coming to get the dog were wanting her for breeding (WTF?), so she thought that we be better because the dog wouldn't have to be spayed as I had talked about doing. She then went on to say that she really doesnt agree with fixing dogs because it's cruel (I think this lady had lost her mind...or never had one to begin with).
I was almost tempted to offer more money just to keep the dog from being turned over to someone who's not going to care about her. Oh Well!! I hope it turns out ok for her.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

The major downside in adopting from an individual, rather than a rescue, is that (besides dealing with crazy people), you'll have no support network if anything goes wrong. Dogs who come from responsible breeders or rescues will usually be taken back by those institutions if, for some reason, you can't keep the dog. Or, if you encounter a health issue right off the bat (a cold or sickness, for example), you may get assistance with those vet bills. When you rescue from an individual, you're on your own. Which, as others have said, doesn't mean you _shouldn't_, if you feel an individual looking to rehome their dog has a pup you want. It's just something to be aware of.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, too bad. I hope they reconsider breeding once they see how big she will be. I hope the best for her.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanna said:


> Oh, too bad. I hope they reconsider breeding once they see how big she will be. I hope the best for her.


She's a mix. They have no business breeding her to begin with. It just irritates me that this previous owner would even let her go to someone that would breed because they think spaying is cruel. :banghead:


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes that what I said...well actually I didn't sat anything.....my jaw was too busy dropping to formulate any words lol. BUT....things happen for a reason and I'm sooooooo glad I didn't get her, but I still hope she makes her way to a great home. 

DRUM ROLL......
I adopted the perfect little girl today and I'm beaming!
Yes I still adopted her from an individual, but this time it just felt right. And they seemed genuinely concerned with her going to a good home. They have a very large German Shepard dog who does not particularly care for the chi so they'd have to let them out in the backyard in shifts, it started becoming an issue and the chi basically became homebound for the past few months, they decided it was no longer fair to her so they decided to rehome her. 

Shes 10 months old and pretty tiny (4.8lbs), she probably won't make it to the 7 lbs where my little boy is, but she does need to gain some weight I think she's much too thin since I can make out some of her ribs on sight. AND...she needs to be fixed (what is it with people not making this a priority unless you're an actual breeder?). She's got perfect little teeth though hehe. Because they didnt take her outside much other than carrying her she never learned to walk on a leash, and didn't seem to fond of the introduction of one, but already she's getting the hang of it. She's potty trained (which is always good) and already knows how to use the doggy door and/or uses puppy pads inside. She was on some crappy grocery store dog food (that they ran out of, so she's been eating cat food for the past week ....huh?). She made herself right at home when we got here and went straight for the food, she seems to be a good eater. My little boy is on a prey model diet and supplemented with Orijen, I've decided not to introduce the raw food to her just yet but will withing the next couple of weeks, I wan't to give her time to adjust and not totally kill her little tummy. She lived in the home with several people including lots of children, so she's very friendly and walks up to anyone for lovies, but cowers when you reach for her (Think she'll grow out of that with time?) Her name was Minny, but we've changed it to Zsa Zsa. She's a typical puppy.... high energy and she's managed to pull my couch potato little boy off the couch and has him running around the house playing chase....they're so so cute together. When the family originally emailed photos of Zsa Zsa they were taken on a camera phone and were really dark, I thought she was all tan....imagine my surprise when I got there to pick her up and she looked EXACTLY like Eggz. They're like bookends lol. The first image is Eggz my little boy, and the last 3 are Zsa Zsa, it's crazy how much they look alike.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to get the photos on my post instead of the links?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

She's adorable! Congratulations! (Also, I love the name 'Eggz'). If you're planning to shift her over to prey model raw and she's been on junky food so far, you may want to put her on a good probiotic during the weeks before you swap. That can go a really long way to helping her shift over without tummy upset. I've transitioned about 12 dogs over (7 of my own and 5 fosters that have come through my home) and it was a much smoother swap once I started using probiotics before/while switching them over.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh thanks Smith for the advice on the probiotics, do you have a preferred brand I can look into?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer to use probiotics made for humans, as I trust the quality control more (and often, they cost less). I get mine through Vitacost.com and use the brand 'Nutrition Now PB-8'. You can either hide the capsule in a bit of food or open it and sprinkle it over her meal, though the second option really works best with wet food. I use one capsule a day, so for one dog a bottle should last you about 4 months.


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

First of all, congrats on the new arrival! :hello1:

I can sympathize re your decision to adopt from a private "seller". It's really a crapshoot, isn't it? I lucked out in my case. I adopted my Fifi via an ad from a Canadian version of Craigslist - the former owners decided after two years that she was "too much for them to handle" because they had two young children and another Chi. They were trying to sell her for several hundred dollars (price was negotiable) and weren't too fussy about who the buyer would be. Thankfully I was able to talk them down to zero dollars by convincing them that I'd be able to provide a *loving, responsible home* for their dog! I did offer them considerably less than they were asking, at first, but in the end they gave her to me for free. I guess there are a few irresponsible pet owners out there with a shred of conscience after all! But it took them more than a month of considering (and a few failed deals, I suspect) to conclude that my offer was the best. Still, they weren't able to provide me with any vet records, once they handed Fifi over to me. 

I'm so glad things worked out for the best, for you and your new pup. I hope that the pup you didn't end up with, will be ok! You never know what will happen to all the poor wee creatures we can't save!  I pray for them every night before I go to sleep, anyway.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

And how would you use the probiotics before introducing the raw diet? Do you think I should use them now anyway since she'll be eating the Orijen dry food before starting the raw?


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you FiFe.....I'm still giggle over my little girl and amazed at how Eggz is running around like a mad man, he doesn't play this hard at the dog park lol. 

The same thing happened with Zsa Zsa today, they had no immunization records (but that's because they've never gotten any shots beyond the first puppy shots...duh), never spayed, never licensed.....they didn't do much of anything a person would normally do with a new puppy. SO after discussing all of that, they ended up just giving her to me; no rehoming fee at all.....She did come with a party dress though lol. Seriously, I think she's going to be a great addition to our little family.

The family I got her from has been having her since she was 6 weeks old, the lady's father has the two parents. She says the mom is a long hair and the dad is a short hair, both purebreed chis. When I got my little boy I was told her was a purebreed chi, and later a chi breeder that we play flyball with told me that she believes he's a mix Chi/rat terrier. Zsa Zsa looks exactly like Eggz so now I'm wondering what both of them are lol. Not that it matters, but I'm really curious.


----------

